# Baltic Wharf finally closing



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

After much faffing around by the council, the Caravan Club's Baltic Wharf site in Bristol is closing on 17th May . Been many times, an unrivalled position looking across the harbour towards Clifton. The little ferry with Gromit on the front, the pub next door, and the excellent walks around the harbour will all be missed. 

The CC say they have acquired land at Ashton Court, about a mile way, here's hoping the council do the right thing and agree planning consent as soon as possible.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Was it not viable Mike? Access too difficult? Not big enough?


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

jiwawa said:


> Was it not viable Mike? Access too difficult? Not big enough?


Redevelopment new houses


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

New houses for those with Gold Standard Personal Survival AND water wings......

Sadly, commercial greed has overcome environmental views, there has always been a lack of parking around the site and numerous proposals have been put forward in the past; housing, school, shopping - all of which have failed at some stage. The CC have tried hard to retain but I suspect lack of recent use will have counted against.

Ashton Court is a great place (home of the Bristol Balloon Festival, Bristol Kite Festival and pop concerts....) it is a large area but IMO, is sadly, not as easy access as Baltic Whatf, walking from Ashton Court is much less easy to Bristol Centre.

But such is progress and it has been on/off for at least the last 15 years. 😢


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

It's been given an extra 4 months, we've managed to get in there in August.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

For somebody going to Baltic Wharf for the first time, does anyone have any recommendations?


How easy is it to get to Clifton, I've heard that's an interesting part of Bristol.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

MrWez said:


> For somebody going to Baltic Wharf for the first time, does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> How easy is it to get to Clifton, I've heard that's an interesting part of Bristol.


If fit you could walk via Clifton Bridge but it is uphill. The no 8 bus goes from the city to Clifton https://www.rome2rio.com/map/Bristol-City-Centre-The-Centre/Clifton-Suspension-Bridge#r/Line-8-bus
The bus service is very good for getting around. They all leave the same part of the city which is easily accessible from the site either on foot or the water taxi that departs from the Cottage pub adjacent to the site. Good services to Bath , Cribbs Causeway shopping centre etc etc.
We have been there many times and will be there this month from Monday 12th for a few nights.
You can walk round the harbour from the site via SS Great Britain.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

rayc said:


> If fit you could walk via Clifton Bridge but it is uphill. The no 8 bus goes from the city to Clifton https://www.rome2rio.com/map/Bristol-City-Centre-The-Centre/Clifton-Suspension-Bridge#r/Line-8-bus
> The bus service is very good for getting around. They all leave the same part of the city which is easily accessible from the site either on foot or the water taxi that departs from the Cottage pub adjacent to the site. Good services to Bath , Cribbs Causeway shopping centre etc etc.
> We have been there many times and will be there this month from Monday 12th for a few nights.
> You can walk round the harbour from the site via SS Great Britain.


Thanks Ray, just the sort of thing I was after.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

If you have a bus pass then it goes right past the site and the bus stop is close by, takes you into the city centre. From there you can get anywhere around Bristol.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

InfaRed said:


> If you have a bus pass then it goes right past the site and the bus stop is close by, takes you into the city centre. From there you can get anywhere around Bristol.


We're too young for bus passes but it's useful to know about the bus going past the site.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Apparently the site has received another extension until the end of March and there are still a few spaces left.
We managed to book one but are a bit confused by their directions which only cover arriving from the M5.

We will be coming in on the A370 and my intention is to go left and follow it along the river to the Brunel Way and then drop down onto the Island but not sure where to go then.Streetview shows roadworks everywhere and it appears to be one way right outside the site.

I will e mail the site but anyone been recently.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

There are roadworks outside the site but it is two way. Went past there using P&R about two weeks ago.


----------

